# P0128 Code - Thermostat?



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

My "service engine soon" light illuminated today, I brought my car to Autozone and they read the code as "P0128 - Coolant Temperature Below Required". 

Does this mean my thermostat is stuck open and needs to be replaced?

If so, I saw the sticky thread in the Engine forum on replacing the thermostat, but all the images to the directions from the manual were dead. Can anyone help me out?


Thanks,
Justin
02 Sentra GXE 102,000 miles.


----------



## TurboColtGT (Oct 23, 2005)

check the coolant temp sensor also...

if you need a pic of it let meem know


----------



## sandpark (Dec 6, 2009)

*Location/Schematic of ECT sensor*

Could someone help me with a schematic or document that shows where the Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor on a Sentra 2002 is and how to replace it. I have an error code P0128 on my car with 55000 mile.

Appreciate it!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

sandpark said:


> Could someone help me with a schematic or document that shows where the Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor on a Sentra 2002 is and how to replace it. I have an error code P0128 on my car with 55000 mile.
> 
> Appreciate it!


http://www.*****.com/FSM/Sentra/2002/em.pdf

Substitute ******* for "nico club" no space.

Look at schematic on Page 17, item #2


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd double check for the nissan-specific code. A lot of what autozone tells u is what the "general" code means. Nissan has a lot of different meanings for some codes.


----------

